# Mexican rental property - what kind of LLC?



## stars (Aug 1, 2008)

We have a property in Mexico that we sometimes rent out (when we're not there - we live in USA). We're thinking it would be wise to put it in an LLC. I know I need to find an attorney down there to help but I'm trying to do some preliminary research. There seems to be two types of LLC: S.A. De C.V or S. De R.L
The former seems to be really expensive. Does anyone know what type of LLC we would need and what the steps are? They are in a bank trust.

Thanks!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I've no idea - but if it were me (living in Mexico) I would swing by the office of my notoria and ask them. They likely have someone on staff who could answer such a question - OR - certainly would direct me appropriately.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Does your visa permit you to "work" in Mexico? Do you have an accountant taking care of the tax requirements you must pay on rented property. If furnished, they are quite a bit higher, as I understand it. Also, you may jeopardize your tax benefits on your "primary residence" by renting your Mexican property, in the event you decide to sell.
You could be on thin ice.......


----------



## stars (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes, our accountant in Mex helps us with our tax. Our primary residence is in AZ.


----------

